# Subcompact stormx4



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking for a small da/sa with manual safety


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

*storm X4 subcompact F*

That lever on both sides of the gun is a safety or a DECOCKING LEVER?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Both it think. "Up" is to engage the safety and "down" is to decock.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Yes it is both, turning the safety "on" also acts as a decocker if you have the hammer pulled back.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Looks to me like your have found it...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

PX4sc is a good choice. :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Both, lever up safety off, lever down safety on and decocks hammer if back.


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you very much for your answers, I'm torn between the PPS because the slim profile, and the subcompact for the manual safety and more fire power. Since I always have revolvers, the SP101 is watching the inside of my night table most of the time, the PPS with the soft trigger and no manual safety makes me nervous.
Thanks


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

*Beretta Px4 Storm Sub-Compact 9mm - Feedback*

I would appreciate some feedback from anyone that has this gun.

The last post I could find in a search did not give much user info.

An internet search shows mostly positive reviews. One or two (maybe a few more) had FTE problems and bad service from Beretta. A few more complained about loose front sights and the finish wearing off the top slide where it meets the polymer body.

I have held this gun (not fired) at my local shop. It fits really nice.

I would like to hear from anyone with a real world experience with this Beretta. Good - bad - indifferent - I do not want to part with $500 without some info from anyone that has had this gun for the past year.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Px4*

I have the px4 9mm "F" but not the SC model. I would find it hard to believe that you _could_ find any negative feedback on this pistol. If anyone did have anything bad to say about it, it would probably be someone whining about something aesthetic. I have had mine for about a year now, I carry concealed, shoot often, and I have literally never had any problem with it since it came out of the box. It shoots straight, feels awesome, and cleans easy.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

falchunt said:


> I have the px4 9mm "F" but not the SC model.


I know it is personal choice, but why would you choose other than F option?
Also, the only thing BAD I know about this gun is you can not find them anywhere!
:smt1099


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

adjohns3 said:


> I know it is personal choice, but why would you choose other than F option?
> Also, the only thing BAD I know about this gun is you can not find them anywhere!
> :smt1099


I decided on the model F but I can see why someone might get one of the other models. Some people prefer no safety, decocker, SAO, whatever. So yes it is all a matter of preference. But they are fairly easy to find in my experience. Every Gander Mountain that I have been to has them in stock. Cabelas has them, and there are a lot of them available from online gun shops. I purchased mine from a LGS, but it might be easier for you to go to a major retailer. The only thing i can think of is maybe it is hard to find a _used_ px4, because their owners don't like to part with them. :mrgreen:

Bottom line is this is a rock solid pistol and there isn't much real negative feedback out there. If you can get ahold of one, do it


----------

